# Removing glued in points



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I have been able to get glue in points out by just applying heat. But you must ensure you do not get it so hot that you burn the carbon shaft. Some guys pull the nock out and put into the shaft a small drill bit and then put the nock back in, the next step is to swing the arrow to the floor. This will and should break out the insert after swinging your arm several times. MOst suggest to do this outside, as if the point comes off in mid swing and hits the wall inside the house the wife may have so concerns or if you hit one of the kids... be safe. try the heat first, apply and turn the point, take out of the heat soure and pull with plyers....


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Other idea is depends on how much you may want to shorten the shaft . If you want to shorten the shaft more than the point cut the shaft & then maybe a Dremel & cut the shaft length way & peel off. I have used super glue & expoy on carbons shaft & used heat go get point out. But then the shaft has been rs ie hit metal & busted.


----------



## djorgensen3 (Jun 17, 2007)

Apply heat ONLY to the point/field tip while pulling with a pair of needle nose pliers. Do not do this too long or you risk damage to the carbon shaft. When the glue starts to give way, pull hard and quickly to get point out and away from the heat source. Epoxy will break down relatively easily this way. Just be careful.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

The other thing about using heat to remove points is watch out for the fumes not good for you & will give you a great headace if you doo too many


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

If the glue is black it is probably a 2 part epoxy. Epoxy is also common choice for gluing in inserts that you don't want to come out. If it is epoxy then acetone will have little effect and soaking carbon arrows in it also damages the carbon. Heat does tend to break the bond so applying heat should help but as everyone else has stated too much heat will also damage the carbon. How much length are you trimming off? It may make sense to cut the arrows to the desired length right through the insert to reduce the amount of surface area that is holding the insert in. I have also used the drill method but I have also used a long rod that fits inside the shaft I can then slide the arrow up and down that center shaft to tap the insert out.

Good luck.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

Drill bit method works well! I have knocked out some stubborn inserts this way! Beware though the drill bit and tip will fly! Becareful!


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Try a long skinny metal rod through the nock end of the arrow. Apply a little heat and then tap the tip out with the metal rod on something good and solid. Just be careful you don't slam the arrow against the hard object when the tip pops out, could damage your arrow a bit. Depending on the surface. 

I normally use a lighter as a torch tends to be a little too hot and not as easy to control. I have removed quite a few tips just by applying heat with a lighter and using a pair of pliers or vice grips.

Good luck and be careful. Playing with fire, you are bound to get burned!


----------



## h3lman (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks all. Been trying the drill bit method with no luck. Tried heat with no luck, I'll have to see if I can find some thing long rod sometime and see if tapping it out will do anything. Somehow I think not in this case.


----------

